# Dual parallel 18650 mech mod



## The_Ice (16/8/16)

Hi all, I'm searching for a dual parallel 18650 mech mod. I have a tight budget but I don't want something unsafe. Please recommend something. 
I have a velocity on the way and I want something that lasts longer than a tube mech mod and want to build a bit lower without stressing my batteries.


----------

